# Kia niro 2020



## Faysol59 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi everyone I’m about to purchase a Kia niro hybrid first registered 20/03/2020. I just wanted to confirm if this will be ok in regards to tfl 18 month policy


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Haven’t been on this forum for awhile but sorry to see you are getting 0 response to a good question! I am Amsterdam based so I don’t know the answer to your question but I am purchasing a 2019 Niro Hybrid and as a long-time Prius driver who is going ‘off-brand’ because of the unacceptably low clearance of the latest Prius and I am therefore looking at other options.. The comfort package of some Niro models is amazing but the question of course is it’s real-life proven durability and the overall maintenance cost for our driving needs, we are after all not weekend ‘soccer moms’, for us this car will be our source of income. What are your thoughts so far on the Niro Hybrid?


----------

